

Cracking Bin Laden's Hard Drives - Garbage
http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/encryption/229402923

======
morganpyne
I thought this stood out as interesting from the article:

'That's because every USB storage device has its own serial number, which can
be retrieved from any computer to which it's been connected. "You're able to
track that USB device in every system it's touched," said Lee.'

